# exaile install error



## mfaridi (Sep 6, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7.2 amd64 and I want install exaile from ports and use it but after some compile I see this error


```
==>   exaile-0.2.14_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-python-extras-2.0.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-python-extras-2.0.pc in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gnome-extras

 gnome is using firefox for gecko support, but you can
 change that by defining WITH_GECKO to the following values:

   firefox 
   libxul 
   xulrunner 
   mozilla 

=> gnome-python-extras-2.25.3.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ftp.gnome.org/sources/gnome-python-extras/2.25/.
gnome-python-extras-2.25.3.tar.bz2            100% of  361 kB   38 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for py26-gnome-extras-2.25.3_3
=> MD5 Checksum OK for gnome2/gnome-python-extras-2.25.3.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/gnome-python-extras-2.25.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for py26-gnome-extras-2.25.3_3
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for py26-gnome-extras-2.25.3_3
===>   py26-gnome-extras-2.25.3_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   py26-gnome-extras-2.25.3_3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so in /usr/ports/www/firefox
===>  firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1 has known vulnerabilities:
=> mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/49e8f2ee-8147-11de-a994-0030843d3802.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gnome-extras.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/exaile.
```

how I can say exaile dose not use firefox 2 and continue installation ?


----------



## roddierod (Sep 6, 2009)

Did you try updating ports tree as it says?


----------



## jrick (Sep 6, 2009)

If you want to avoid building firefox or anything like it, try installing exaile with `# make -DWITHOUT_GECKO install clean`.


----------



## polishdude (Sep 7, 2009)

have you had any luck? i'm stuck at the same problem  32 bit


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 7, 2009)

I update my port tree but I see that error again


----------



## androm31 (Sep 9, 2009)

My system is 
6.4-RELEASE-p1

I am trying to update my ports by doing :


```
portsnap fetch update
portmaster -Da
```

Every time it hangs due to multiple vulnerabilities in firefox.
I realise there are many ports dependant on the old firefox-2, in spite of having installed firefox-3.

After doing some reading of old posts I installed a firefox pkg in the hope of sorting the dependancy problem to no avail:


```
===>  Cleaning for firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1

===>  firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1 has known vulnerabilities:
=> mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/49e8f2ee-8147-11de-a994-0030843d3802.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.

===>>> make failed for www/firefox
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for firefox-2.0.0.18,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for librsvg2-2.26.0 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for eog-2.26.2_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

All this has left my system in a wretched state.
Many other programs are now ceasing to function correctly. 
Xfce4 now has a black background, there is no start menu, and even samba refuses to start.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

Quickest fix (probably):

Either:

1. export "DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes" to the shell using 'export' or 'set'
2. run the portmaster upgrade as usual
3. [cmd=]pkg_delete -f firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1[/cmd]
4. run [cmd=]portmaster --check-depends[/cmd] and tell it to remove firefox2 as a dependency (which you'll have to do several times in a row, but just do so)

Or:

1. [cmd=]pkg_delete -f firefox-3.5.2,1[/cmd] (or whichever firefox3 version is reported in pkg_info)
2. [cmd=]portmaster -o www/firefox35 firefox-2.0.0.20_9,1[/cmd]
3. run the usual portmaster upgrade, which should now accept firefox35 as a new dependency, because 'portmaster -o' should adjust the various ports previously depending on firefox2.


----------



## androm31 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for that;

I ran 

```
pkg_version -l "<"
```
and am trying to get the most crucial apps back up by trying to build them first.

Firefox35 installed ok from the ports, its firefox-2.0.0.18,1 I installed from packages. 

Will try one of your suggestions though.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

For the sake of both examples, it doesn't matter when one is a port or the other is a package. The only reason I choose to deinstall FF 35 in the second example is to make the subsequent 'portmaster -o command' succeed without complaints. Personally, I'd use the second solution. It never hurts to run 'portmaster --check-depends' afterwards.


----------



## polishdude (Sep 10, 2009)

hello,

Had same problem, as i have mentioned.
 If you install from the CD, then something screws up.

None of the port update system will help you. The ports like: /usr/ports/firefox  or /usr/ports/python should will NOT get updated, no matter what you do. every other port gets updated.

To bypass that, simply (and in a crude way!):
if you are installing gnome2 or any other software that uses firefox, clean that port! eg:
make deinstall clean , otherwise it won't work

then, backup port /www/firefox  to your home dir or something etc

copy the port ../port/www/firefox35 to ../port/www/firefox
in /www/firefox/ do: make config

go to gnome2 and re do the make config

now it will compile. It its silly to disable the voul. database.

Have fun 

I believe it is a bug, because one cannot pass on a tag while compiling other than "firefox"  other way would be to edit the pointer in script (harder)


----------



## polishdude (Sep 10, 2009)

polishdude said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> Had same problem, as i have mentioned.
> If you install from the CD, then something screws up.
> ...



Edit: just had a look. I had EXACTLY the same problem


----------

